# HAMRADIO MARKET > ตลาดนัดเปิดท้าย >  ขาย Rolex Daytona Pinkgold Ceramic หน้า Chocolate 18k ของใหม่ !!! ราคา 695,000.-

## YAESU SHOP

SELL Rolex Daytona Pinkgold Ceramic หน้า Chocolate 18k ของใหม่ !!! ราคา 695,000.-

ติดต่อ 087 - 717 - 8417 (ดรีม) ค่ะ

หากต้องการเทรด กรุณาบอกรุ่น ปี ราคาและซีรี่ย์ บอกรายละเอียดมาด้วยค่ะเพื่อง่ายต่อการตัดสินใจ

รับเทรด  / PP / ROLEX / PAM

----------


## YAESU SHOP

รูปเพิ่มค่ะ

----------

